
Robotech 'Movie' Played on Un-Modded C64 via Custom Cartridge - erickhill
https://twitter.com/sensasonic/status/1206893021461143552
======
cable2600
Looks and sounds good. Too bad Robotech didn't last long in the USA on TV
cartoons.

